# Collaborative World Building



## SpessCaptain (May 17, 2016)

Lets do some collaborative world building folks!

About a year ago I did the Supporter's Game of Dystopian Wars and gave up after a couple of months. I'm that type of person if you've realised with the shitty amounts of letplays I've ignored and shit. Game of Forums is a later step in the project, where once the natural history of the land and it defined we start another game of Dystopian Wars (but I highly suggest that someone help me with updating this shit because I can be pretty flakey) so for now it isn't just about shitting up your neighbors, it's about making a setting, written by you.

This is our land. Nameless and bland as fuck. Its a huge of upgrade from the original map and will be the structure of our land. It has no name. Perhaps we can all decide on what to *name it.*



 

It has no environments or climates yet, so pick out a part of the land, colour it and describe the environment, just make sure there is enough room for others to place their own environments. You get extra props for being extra creative. If you wish you can also describe the inlets and surrounding oceans for islands.


----------



## Ariel (May 17, 2016)

I wanted to call it Terra Incognita but its not exactly hidden.
Just like my previous land it has large oil reserves. The beaches on the west coast are warm and sunny, whilst those on the east coast are slightly cooler and rougher. There are snow capped peaks in the north.
I have a large base in the centre of a mountain. From which I organise attacks on Australatina and 14 Branchland Ct Ruckersville West Virginia.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 17, 2016)

The Isles of the Golden Sun is a theocratic nation located in the North West of the continent. The Isles Government is a theocracy, ruled by the Primarch of the Sun Church. It’s capital is Sunnyvale.

It is highly geologically active archipelago, with numerous chains of volcanoes crossing the islands. This makes the isles rich in resources, but a dangerous place to live. With vast Sulfur and Nitre deposits, the Isles is one of the biggest gunpowder producers in the world.


*Government*

The Isles has an all pervasive, collectivist government, with one in every four people working in some form for the church. There is no separation of church and state in the Isles, and every person on the isles is expected to attend church during Sundays. No exceptions. It has an efficient civil service, all of whom are sworn in as acolytes of the church that record things meticulously on slates and clay tablets, which are then baked in the sun to ensure they are kept properly.

The law can be very strict, and transgressions are frequently punished in various ways. Dependant on the tier, the punishment can be as short as a day, or as long as ten years.


*Punishment*

Punishment involves a number of tiers, some will be enslaved and sent to work in the deep mines under the volcanos, where they are denied sunlight and run the risk of being consumed by lava, and this is where the majority of the Isles citizens will be punished for transgressions against the state.

The most creative, and horrifying, however is the dreaded mirror-ball at the centre of Sunnyvale. This great ball made of tens of thousands of tiny mirrors all focused to a point big enough for a person to be held.

The punished is restrained using numerous sugar canes bound and woven to ensure they cannot move, when the sun reaches its zenith at around midday, the prisoner is cooked alive. His flesh is then ceremonially eaten by the Primarch and honoured guests at a feast held the same afternoon.

Execution by mirror-ball is typically reserved for the worst transgressors of the law; rapists, murderers, adulterers and blasphemers will all share the fate of the ball.


*Economy*

The isles economy focuses on agriculture, mining and the production of explosives and fertilizers. Mining is handled by slaves and prisoners, while agriculture and the manufacturing of explosives is handled almost exclusively by church acolytes. Trade is open, but almost all money goes directly to the church, or is heavily taxed.


*Weather*

The weather on the isles is often sunny, with cloudy days generally treated with fear and suspicion. There is one exception, however. due to the high sulfur content of the isles, it can sometimes fall as a yellow rain. Often referred to as Golden Showers, they are seen as a blessing from the Sun itself, and work will often stop to enjoy them.


*Military*

The Isles military is staffed almost exclusively by fanatics, with all ships and military vehicles open topped to ensure the sunlight always reaches them.

Their elites are the Blessed. Crazed warriors who are inducted by standing within the mirror ball in set positions during an execution. If they survive, their skin is nearly permanently reddened, which they display proudly. They are fanatical berserkers to the core, and the Blessed are unlikely to live for very long, but their acts will often inspire the others around them.


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (May 17, 2016)

The country that I've chosen to create is called is called the Lunar Republic.
In the Lunar Republic there are abundant reserves of helium 3, the climate is Humid Subtropical in the south and humid Continental in the north.
Our base of operations call LRB Armstrong which is home to the eastern air shield that's used in case that Austlatina intrudes of the airspace of this our countries without permission from the General of the Armed forces.


----------



## Luminous Being (May 17, 2016)

(I'm terrible at coming up with backstory for anything that isn't just a singular character. A land mass is out of the question, but maybe you can use it. Dunno.)


----------



## Fallensaint (May 17, 2016)

Isla de los Santos Caídos is an unremarkable little island off the mainland. Surviving mainly due to the goodwill of their neighbors they possess no real military with only a small volunteer corps of reservists available to be called up to active duty at any time.

The island serves as an offshore tax haven allowing the leaders of richer nations to invest their funds discreetly and often at the expense of their own citizens.

In addition, due to their island nature a small but thriving tourism industry has developed with rich fat main-landers looking for a paradise in which to spend their hard earned currency.

Primary exports - bribery, corruption and citizens looking for a better life on the mainland
Tropical weather is the norm with the occasional devastating hurricane to be wary of (the presidential palace is more than capable of standing up to this of course, let the peasants cower in their shacks).


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 17, 2016)

IT BEGINS. Edit: Isla de los Santos Caidos will be next including any other piece, feel free to start adding in more lands with the original map. I will mitigate overlapping lands, but it's very unlikely. Continue writing more about your people and your society, or let other people write it for you, whatever.

Back in the Dystopian threads I allowed people to enlist people to help booster their influence, so claim alliances with people to see if they would like to join.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 17, 2016)

Not sure anyone would want to ally with my crazies, now I've added all that crap


----------



## DZ 305 (May 17, 2016)

(first attemt at world building, let me know how I did and give me some ideas)
*The Land*
An island isolated by a forked river. The two deltas on the north and south of the island are rich in bountiful fruits and cash crops, aiding in a small but bustling series of villages that trade among themselves and those who travel along the river. Farther inland...is much different. It is rumored that the interior marshlands are full of dangerous plants and animals.
*Inland stories*
It is not uncommon for mothers in the village to chastise their misbehaving children with tales of savage men dressed in furs dragging naughty boys and girls into the marshes, never to be seen again. The more religious villiages assert a dark evil lurks in the island's heart, a darkness that clouds the minds of all live that walk in with visions of darkness becoming light, and warn against strange men in fur with the power to fell a foe with healing.
*Government*
There is no unified government, as most villages keep to themselves and govern themselves either by a hierarchy of chieftains or priests.  Two villages on the edges of the north and south, have begun to form into a formal republican city-state, realizing the control they could assert on traveling cargo ships. Beside the odd dispute between towns, and the occasional wannabe warlord picking a fight, armed conflict is uncommon in the lands, although they keep themselves a small militia none the less


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 17, 2016)

Legatus Lanius said:


> *The Land*
> An island isolated by a forked river. The two deltas on the north and south of the island are rich in bountiful fruits and cash crops, aiding in a small but bustling series of villages that trade among themselves and those who travel along the river. Farther inland...is much different. It is rumored that the interior marshlands are full of dangerous plants and animals.
> *Inland stories*
> It is not uncommon for mothers in the village to chastise their misbehaving children with tales of savage men dressed in furs dragging naughty boys and girls into the marshes, never to be seen again. The more religious villiages assert a dark evil lurks in the island's heart, a darkness that clouds the minds of all live that walk in with visions of darkness becoming light, and warn against strange men in fur with the power to fell a foe with healing.
> ...



I give it a 7/10 for a first go. Kind of reminds me of the greek states on a smaller level. It'd make a really good character driven setting, with locals treating any 'outsiders' with some suspicion but without some sort of ability to unite your folks up to deal with things on a national level you might find yourself struggling to do anything in a world building roleplay like this.

Maybe some sort of king, or viking-style moot that meets to deal with outsiders?


----------



## DZ 305 (May 17, 2016)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> I give it a 7/10 for a first go. Kind of reminds me of the greek states on a smaller level. It'd make a really good character driven setting, with locals treating any 'outsiders' with some suspicion but without some sort of ability to unite your folks up to deal with things on a national level you might find yourself struggling to do anything in a world building roleplay like this.
> 
> Maybe some sort of king, or viking-style moot that meets to deal with outsiders?


I was thinking a unification from the north and southern republics to the nearby villages in the face of a threat. Maybe a misunderstanding from outsiders, or an internal conflict by an aspiring warlord?


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 17, 2016)

Legatus Lanius said:


> I was thinking a unification from the north and southern republics to the nearby villages in the face of a threat. Maybe a misunderstanding from outsiders, or an internal conflict by an aspiring warlord?



That'd work. Good couple of characters possible. The unifying figure and the Warlord could make good comparisons.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 17, 2016)

Spoiler



*The Land*
Cold, barren mountain steppes with the occasional cave are common sights in much of the higher regions. The lowlands are great plains and flatlands, with many giant herd-beasts thundering about. A harsh and unkind environment, not well-suited to permanent settlements or farming.

*It's People*
There are two dominant tribes in Chuud Akul, each populating the two extremes of elevation. There is no real government, but mere tribes wandering about.

The Lowlanders are nomadic hunters, who follow the herd-beasts on their horses and kill a small number for subsistence. A good deal is made from the herd-beasts: their tents, their weapons, and their tools are made of their bones alone. They constantly live in fear, for their cousins in the highlands are far more savage and predatory.

The highlanders, too, are born horsemen - but they are marauders and killers, preying on the weaker Lowlanders in hopes of clinging onto life. The highlanders come screaming down on their horses in great hordes, killing and enslaving the lowlanders- sometimes even devouring their corpses. They make heavy use of hit-and-run tactics, coming out of nowhere to ambush lowlander tribes.

The highlanders worship a foul, foul sky-serpent god, Seth-Ha - and they scarify themselves in honor of him. Often, lowlanders will find themselves made sacrifices to Seth-Ha, placed upon great bone altars. Their bodies are made the nesting place for great dens of snakes, foul children of the god- and some whisper that some are not killed at all, but join the highlanders as half-man, half-beast abominations. 

The lowlanders worship various animistic and elemental gods, such as the god of protection He-who-Made-Iron or the fire goddess Lady-of-Torch. The supreme god of their pantheon is Star-of-Morning's Glow, the sky god and god of light.  These gods, while aloof and cold, will descend to aid their descendants in the form of men. Indeed, many of the great chieftans are supposed be gods or the children of gods.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 17, 2016)

The empire of Genos (ipa ɡɛnoʊs, genosian name genoso danghogo)
Composed of a large amount of genetically similar individuals from generations of political marriages the empire of genos through the usage of advanced technology has an almost completely automated society. They only control the coastlines with small areas inland for mining but they tend to do undersea mining.

They live in constant fear of bioterror attacks and thay have been blocked by the burned coast for fear of environmental hazards. They have very elaborate cleaning procedures and usually have robots do almost all outdoor labour as well as drones engage in warfare. They have large amounts of underwater territory and live underwater just as they do on land. It was only recently that they came back on land after living underwater for generations after a peasant revolt sent the nobility underwater. They have no ill will to the peasants but are more than willing to pursue an aggressive foreign policy if need be, they desire to increase the technological level of the world to its past levels

Isla de los Santos Caídos is one of their protectorates and they have military bases there but it has a large degree of autonomy despite being former territory of the old empire that was once on land

They have large stockpiles of chemical weapons for deterrent purposes particularly VX

Their government is theoretically a monarchy but due to the royal family composing such a large portion of  the population and relative lack of class conflict they behave very much like a republic with court decisions being made through majority court opinion

They are atheists but they have a society very similar to plato's republic as far as having a highly centralized state and a fake religion that they all follow that is effectively just nationalism

@Valiant please make sure to include some indication of underwater settlements off the coast and possibly even elsewhere in the ocean, the settlements are not all stationary and some are massive moving submarines like the mortal engines



Spoiler: genos language



History
Closely related to the Arielian language it shares many similar words from it which descended from proto hyperborean which was spoken by tribes that lived similarly to the inuit in the northern areas before moving south and inhabiting Terra Arielis, the isles of the Golden Sun and the old genos lands

Originally they all used base 5 but it was replaced with base 10 in late hyperborean. The Genos language is distinct because it abandoned base 10 in favour of base 12 later on (late hyperborean had distinct words for 11 and 12 but remained as base 10, Genosian became base 12)

Genosian has a very distinct evolution from initially trying to emulate the language of the previous inhabitants of their area and thus the presence of a large amount of loanwords as well as active attempts to change the language by the nobility. These changes never affected the peasants but the nobility in their underwater isolation developed a completely different language in which several terms radically changed meanings either due to land terms applying to aquatic phenomena or due to internet memes

Syntax
sentences have a VSO order where the verb comes before the subject which comes before the object
I like cats becomes likes I cats in this order

genitive is indicated by placing the genitive before the described, the genitive is marked by reduplicating the final vowel in a word that ends with a consonant or reduplicating the entire final syllable if it ends with a vowel
genos-genoso
dangho-danghoho

Lexicon
Numbers (in order to indicate a specific amount numbers are required to be placed at the end of a word, definite articles use ordinal numbers and indefinite uses cardinal)
Cardinal numbers
0 fu, derived from the ancient name of the demon fu who was believed to eat the souls of evildoers after death, now is just the name of a number and nothing more, genosian innovation not found in other hyperborean languages
1 chi, derived from the standard first person pronoun chi which fell out of usage in genosian but is still used in other hyperborean languages
2 va, derived from the proto hyperborean word for we, still used in genosian
3 ten, derived from proto hyperborean den
4 yon, derived from proto hyperborean zhon
5 kamp, derived from proto hyperborean word for hand
6 rok,
7 hep,
8 gek
9 fyu
10 kaf, derived from the proto hyperborean, kamp (5, hand) and va (2, we) literally two hands
11 goho, derived from go (1st) ho (more)
12 zego, derived from ze (second) ho (more)

Ordinal numbers (all derived from precursor after 2nd with notes for exceptions)
1st-go, common word for first found in all hyperborean languages
2nd-ze, derived from the proto hyperborean ze meaning next
3rd- kei, derived from the precursor word for 3
4th- nahi
5th- sens
6th- not
7th- kiki
8th- ono (not pronounced hono because it was introduced after the sound shift)
9th- fain
10th- des (last precursor derived ordinal number because their language was base 10)
11th- chiyo, derived from cardinal number chi and ho (greater) assimilating
12th- vaho, derived from cardinal number va (2) and ho (greater)


Function words
I-Gen, descended from the precursor word Gen meaning I it was used to mean I by nobles whereas commoners would use the word chi, When the nobles fled underwater they all used Gen and chi fell out of usage
We-Va, the indigenous inclusive we, a more inclusive term that isn't as status oriented
We (exclusive)- Geno descended from the precursor word for we Geno it was used by the nobility particularly the noble court in order to refer to themselves, the name Genos is closely related and this is only used to refer to exclusive groups hence the more elitist term used
You- Nta (very offensive and almost never used, or hyperborean origin)



Misc Terms
Big - H0, used to be pronounced as O in proto hyperborean but all words that begin with vowels have an h put at their beginning
Dangho - Empire/Nation, comes from ho meaning big and dang meaning kingdom in proto genosian, coming from dank meaning power or rule in proto hyperborean
Dang - Underwater settlement, meant kingdom in proto genosian but due to cultural shifts while living underwater it started to mean underwater settlement located on the ocean floor
Genos - Descended from the Precursor word Geno meaning We, The singular form Gen was used as the noble form of I and Geno was usually used as a collective pronoun to refer to the royal court, the s at the end is believed to be related to the s at the end of Terra Arielis and thus have a hyperborean etymology.





Spoiler: Economy



The Genosian Economy (Genoso Dangsli) is almost entirely automated. They mine underwater and mostly consume salmon and saltwater rice as food (saltwater rice is a type of rice bred in the old kingdom which is able to grow underwater in seawater, it looks almost nothing like contemporary rice because it is descended from golden rice and lives entirely underwater although it's seeds float to the top of the water once they are ripe.

Oxygen production is primarily performed through gas exchange by specialized plants but it also occurs through absorbtion from the surface and through complex gill systems that are present on some settlements. None of these systems are efficient enough to be performed on smaller crafts so they tend to carry large tanks of oxygen with them

Their primary trade is technology but they have a policy against exporting weapons





Spoiler: History



The Burned Haven was their old capital, it had access to an immense amount of tunnels and machinery which has now been reclaimed by the Genos with equipment from the Empire of the Flame which was recognized by the drones as being Genos, They also built a massive hyperloop system connecting the world and have linked it to several underwater hyperloops and updated underground ones. There are no tunnels leading to the Veiled Isle unlike every other location on the continent. This is because it was difficult to access and as a result it was used as a site to create a superweapon that was used to destroy civilization on land. This was done by terrorists who were motivated to do so because they felt that the Genos were going against the laws of nature through their transhumanism





Spoiler: Biology



The Genos appear fully human with the sole difference being that they have iridescent hair

Iridescent hair was a fashion trend in the old empire where a gene was inserted into the genome of a fetus in order to indicate that it was a noble who could afford it. The colours highly vary because the iridescence is encoded in the gene but the actual colour is influenced by several other genes, this means that they have anime coloured hair

They are in near hardy weinberg equilibrium with a small pool of genes descended from the old aristocracy, they have thus added new genes into their genome in order to facilitate a transition into a new species (all of these genes were added in the form of a new z chromosome or a new chromosome 23)

The Z chromosome was added and it causes meiosis in a fertilized egg but is suppressed by the SRY gene. When an egg undergoes meiosis it leads to an egg without the Z chromosome which takes little cytoplasm and just becomes a polar body and an egg with the Z chromosome that becomes a haploid female but follows human fetal development otherwise identically with the exception of a later process during the development of the mesoderm in which the cells undergo a partial mitosis where all genetic material is duplicated but the cells don't divide thus creating diploid cells capable of undergoing meiosis. When the SRY gene suppresses this the Z chromosome has no effect and all it does is sit in the cell in a chromatinized form, in the mesoderm a cellular process occurs where it is duplicated in order to make cells capable of normal meiosis and always pass it on in sperm. 

There is a high chance that males will develop in an entirely new way where a gene on chromosome 23 interacts with the Y chromosome causing the Z chromosome to not only be chromatinized but metabolized and as a result it doesn't suppress activity of chromosome 23 that transforms the fetus into a drone which is an infertile male of which there are various castes that perform different jobs. None of this is determined by genetics so there is an equal chance of all eggs fertilized by a sperm with a Y chromosome to have this happen

The only reason behind this was to reduce rate of mutation by making all recessive genes be expressed in one sex. Originally it was just going to be ant style haplodiploidy but it was changed to this system in order to preserve the Y chromosome. The addition of drones was in order to help with certain types of labour as well as move sex ratios towards 50/50

They are very civic minded (but also racist) because there is no evolutionary incentive to be otherwise so as a result it was encoded in chromosome 23

This was the final straw that resulted in rebellion against them


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 18, 2016)

We're getting there buddies.  I'm keeping tabs on each land but I might miss some key details. Lets continue to fill in those grey areas.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 18, 2016)

Luminous Being said:


> View attachment 94771
> 
> (I'm terrible at coming up with backstory for anything that isn't just a singular character. A land mass is out of the question, but maybe you can use it. Dunno.)


The burned haven contained the former capital of the Genos Empire while it was still terrestrial. Peasant revolutions and opportunistic invasions pushed most of the nobility into the capital and other coastal cities and when they fled in their submarines they set up time delayed nuclear bombs and other WMDs as a part of scorched earth strategy to prevent the usage of their harbours. Although most of the cities are currently inhabitable due to the fallout and chemicals dissipating the burned haven had the equivalent of multiple tsar bombs at their original design detonated at it (due to being a massive arcology at the time) which thoroughly destroyed all man made structures and life there with the possible exception of deep underground mines, tunnels and bunkers. Additionally there are malfunctioning defensive drones present in the area that continue to drop landmines and VX as well as attacking those who attempt to enter the burned haven (including Genos because they only recognize ancient Genos whose appearance has been lost to history which is why the Genos strongly avoid the burned haven)

It is possible that there are underground supply routes under it that begin outside of the burned haven and that within the bunkers there may be clothing that will stop drones from attacking the wearers

Linguistic History
there are three language families in this world the hyperborean languages, the monosian languages, and the precursor languages

The Hyperborean languages originated in terra arielis and share several morphemes with each other, the hyperborean tribes moved south and began to inhabit the isles of the golden sun which were previously inhabited by the monos people and into the dangho peninsula previously inhabited by precursors. Thus splitting into the Solar languages present in the west, the Arielian languages in the north, and the Dangho languages in the east.

The Genosian Languages are divided into three families: The Genosian language spoken by the Genosians which is characterized by having base 12 and using several old words to refer to aquatic things, the Burned languages characterized by their relative lack of precursor loanwords commonly spoken by descendants  of the soldier caste who stayed on land, they had relatively little classical education and did not know much precursor and thus this language is closest to the Arielian languages, the Southern Dangho languages which are spoken in the southern areas of the Dangho peninsula have a large precusror influence primarily due to their speakers tending to have been descendants of precursors who learned proto genosian from their invaders. Isla De Los Santos Caidos speaks a Southern Dangho language

The Monos languages consist of the Luna Republic language and the language of Chuud Akul and the Svinski lands and they originated in Chuud Akul

There are no truly precursor descended languages now with the exception of the language spoken on the veiled isle which is believed to have been precursor territory which the Genosians were unable to conquer due to the mystical forces that are present there stopping the invasions. But the precursors originated in the area south of the veiled island




The large sparely inhabited region of Terra Dangas is mainly inhabited by descendants of old genosian soldiers who did not make it onto the submarines and of rebels who fought against them. The reality is that they are mostly composed of rebels but they claim to have been mostly soldiers because the betrayed soldiers are viewed more positively in the culture, the fact that the drones recognize them as rebels supports this. Their land is desertified due to WMDs being used on it so the dangian tribes are primarily nomadic. For the most part their ancestors managed to survive inside underground shelters and supply routes for generations after the rebellion before emerging and engaging in their current lifestyle, they likely were fighting in the supply routes while the WMDs were used.

A few northern dangians still live underground and these ones tend to be more affluent due to trading mined ores and technology found underground with the southern dangians. Surface dangians despise subterranean dangians perhaps even more than they despise the Genosians and the Southern dangians who managed to avoid getting hit by WMDs


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 18, 2016)

The Svinski Lands refer to a group of tribes which dominates the south west coast. Seafaring raiders, they specialize in brutal attacks against small settlements, taking food, livestock, and slaves. However, some of the more enterprising tribes have extensive trade routes with the Luna Republic and the Isles of the Golden Sun. Trade with the Golden Sun is especially profitable, as it brings explosives and guns, which can be used to capture more slaves to trade. 
GEOGRAPHY: 
The Svinsky Lands are a cold, harsh place, with the chilly ocean currents creating cool temperatures in the region. The Giants Ribs, a band of eastern mountains, has prevented the tribes from moving inland, and casting the rain shadow that's responsible for the harsh environment of Chuud Akul. Thus, the tribes have traditionally focused on the sea, fishing and whaling in the icy waters or raiding settlements in more hospitable climes.

GOVERNMENT: 
The exact nature of government varies between the tribes, but most are governed by a council of powerful "Big Men", or local leaders with charisma and wealth. Although these councils, called _Things_, usually have a male majority, women usually oversee day to day running of tribal affairs, as the men are usually at sea. In _Thing_ meetings, the wives of "Big Men" are considered to be valid representatives if the Big Man is at war, although they do not inherit their position upon their husbands death. 

CULTURE:
The culture of Svinskites is focused primarily around two things: the sea, and war. Warriors ritualistically scar and tattoo themselves to mark conquests and kills. A Svinskite is not considered a man until he has killed another person. The bodies of slain enemies are scalped and dumped into the ocean, as tribute to "Guden Som Lever Under Vågorna", The God That Lives Beneath the Waves. 
Svinskites enjoy poetry, much of which is about great battles and conquests. A form of competition enjoyed from the tavern to the great _Thing_ halls is the Poet's Duel, a competition based around creating poems on the fly to insult your competitor. Although usually seen as a friendly competition, it is not uncommon for words to quickly turn into fists. In fact, the best Poetry Duelists pride themselves on doing this. 
Despite being seen as filthy raiders (not unjustified after they've spent several months at sea to raid your town, rape your wife, and sell you into slavery), the Svinskites are a surprisingly clean people, bathing themselves and their homes at least once a week (on the seventh day of the week, Bathday).


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 18, 2016)

Spoiler: Desc.



*Terrain*
Mostly rocky, though along the eastern shore, there is a long patch of fertile farmland. It is along this fertile strip of land that settlements spring up, who use it for subsistence. The rest is a landscape of jutting boulders and rock spikes, which typically contain a mixture of workable metals. 
*Society*
A collection of small towns and settlements dot the eastern shore. These are geared towards subsistence farming and mining the vast selection of precious metals collected nearby. The _meisters,_ chief workmen and mayors of these towns answer to the High Meister (currently Johan Franz) , who conducts trade deals with other nations - and is trusted with a great book of wrongs done to the people of Porphyria. Each wrong done to them is recorded, each loss remembered. 

Most of the populace are skilled metal workers or miners, and they take great pride in their workmanship. These are not warriors, but a race of artisans and workmen. They are, however, a bitter people - once a wrong is done, it will not be forgotten until it is settled. 
*Relations*


----------



## Wildchild (May 18, 2016)

I want a land called Wildchild land, and there are giant flowers and shit and people like in Mushroom houses and everyone is happy and likes friendship! There are a lot of animals I'm Wildchild land and the leader is Wildchild who resolves all the conflict in the world. 

There are giant dogs in Wildchild land because I like dogs.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 18, 2016)

Wildchild said:


> I want a land called Wildchild land, and there are giant flowers and shit and people like in Mushroom houses and everyone is happy and likes friendship! There are a lot of animals I'm Wildchild land and the leader is Wildchild who resolves all the conflict in the world.
> 
> There are giant dogs in Wildchild land because I like dogs.


Wildchildland is an area in the delta of the river mystia
Due to the good sediments they are able to farm extremely large mushrooms that are lived in after the edible parts are removed, their main exports are mushrooms. Because mushrooms are fungus not plants they need food which was historically given in the form of agricultural waste but they have recently begun to import waste from other countries because the mushroom industry is much more profitable than their previous agricultural practices. They speak a hyperborean language there that is closely related to Arielian and have a tradition of being looked to for impartial resolution of international conflict. They have temperate rainforests and being an island have insular gigantism which makes many species much larger there than they otherwise would be





Ponderous Pillock said:


> The Isles of the Golden Sun is a theocratic nation located in the North West of the continent. The Isles Government is a theocracy, ruled by the Primarch of the Sun Church. It’s capital is Sunnyvale.
> 
> It is highly geologically active archipelago, with numerous chains of volcanoes crossing the islands. This makes the isles rich in resources, but a dangerous place to live. With vast Sulfur and Nitre deposits, the Isles is one of the biggest gunpowder producers in the world.
> 
> ...





Ponderous Pillock said:


> Not sure anyone would want to ally with my crazies, now I've added all that crap


As long as you are willing to trade and willing to allow the creation of underwater settlements nearby the Genos are willing to trade with you. We could produce solar powered drones that would seed clouds before they arrive on the island in order to make it sunny all the time, but we do warn you that you should also get desalination plants for irrigation if that is the case


----------



## Wildchild (May 18, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> Wildchildland is an area in the delta of the river mystia
> Due to the good sediments they are able to farm extremely large mushrooms that are lived in after the edible parts are removed, their main exports are mushrooms. Because mushrooms are fungus not plants they need food which was historically given in the form of agricultural waste but they have recently begun to import waste from other countries because the mushroom industry is much more profitable than their previous agricultural practices. They speak a hyperborean language there that is closely related to Arielian and have a tradition of being looked to for impartial resolution of international conflict.
> View attachment 95363
> 
> ...



Wildchild land also have lots of Jungles!


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (May 18, 2016)

OKAY fam, my nation is the Holy Despotism of God Emperor Pepsi. It's lead by Pepsi, who's a god Emperor in the same vein as like Montezuma of the Aztecs. The nation is super militaristic and is comprised of dozens of smaller, nomadic tribes so it's infrastructure is still very tribe-like and archaic.






Also, I automatically declare war on Wildchild land for being gay and unholy


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 18, 2016)

The map and environment grows ever stronger.



 



Wildchild said:


> There are giant dogs in Wildchild land because I like dogs.




 
A dog-like creature has appeared in the world, a common creature but each unique land has their own subspecies and evolutionary partners that have grown with it.


----------



## Wildchild (May 18, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> OKAY fam, my nation is the Holy Despotism of God Emperor Pepsi. It's lead by Pepsi, who's a god Emperor in the same vein as like Montezuma of the Aztecs. The nation is super militaristic and is comprised of dozens of smaller, nomadic tribes so it's infrastructure is still very tribe-like and archaic.
> 
> View attachment 95378
> 
> Also, I automatically declare war on Wildchild land for being gay and unholy



Wildchild land uses their I statement magic to resolve the conflict, and become friends with Pepsi land?

Are you sure you want to wage a war, we have jungles and domesticated giant dogs, so the rough terrain, and domesticated mounts which can be used as weapons, against archaic tribe people may not be the best idea to wage war against.

Also, while the people of Wildchildland are peaceful, they will fight when provoked, are masters of deception and had mastered the use of poisons that they gather from exotic plants in the hostile terrain.

On top of that, you have quite a bit of distance to move your troops, through unoccupied lands and unsettled lands and have to either go around or through the veil isles which may not be the best idea from a military standpoint.


----------



## Pepsi-Cola (May 18, 2016)

Wildchild said:


> Wildchild land uses their I statement magic to resolve the conflict, and become friends with Pepsi land?
> 
> Are you sure you want to wage a war, we have jungles and domesticated giant dogs, so the rough terrain, and domesticated mounts which can be used as weapons, against archaic tribe people may not be the best idea to wage war against.
> 
> ...


Hmm, these are good points. I ally myself with Wildchild land to launch a preemptive attack on the Veiled Isle


----------



## Wildchild (May 18, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Hmm, these are good points. I ally myself with Wildchild land to launch a preemptive attack on the Veiled Isle



The people of Wildchild land stay out of conflicts or wars and hold a neutral stance, but we will accept a trade deal where we provide poisons in exchange for protection.


----------



## DZ 305 (May 18, 2016)

Pepsi said:


> Hmm, these are good points. I ally myself with Wildchild land to launch a preemptive attack on the Veiled Isle


The rumbling of the drums of war force the north and southern island to unite in a begrudging confederacy to consolidate incase a break out of war. Envoys send cases of fruits and cloth as good will tokens to the Pepsi empire and Wildchild land


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 18, 2016)

Porphyria increases production of bronze, iron and steel in order to meet the needs of the Pepsi Empire. In addition, a great ornamented cannon, cast of bronze and brass, is sent to Pepsi himself as a example of what the craftsmen can produce if taken as their sole suppliers for weaponry.


----------



## Wildchild (May 18, 2016)

Xirthi

To the west of Wildchildland is a mountainous region, which exist a variety of caverns and a network of tunnels. The Xirthi people are a lizard race, which are known for being cruel, dominating and harsh. They have developed and made cities in a network of underground tunnels underneath the mountains. The Xirthi have begun to utilize the minerals in the underground caverns and natural lava pools to develop and begin to master the art of blacksmithing, and armor work.

The underground system where the Xirthi have grown up has a reputation for being a dangerous environment, known for it's deadly creatures including giant deadly spiders. While most of the Xirthi have been isolated in caverns all their life, a few have begun to venture out of the cave system either to avoid torture from the Xirthi regime, or to prove themselves, and small settlements with hide tents have begun developing outside the mountainous caverns.

While it's rare for the Xirthi to venture out of their own lands, or even out of the cavern systems, the people of Wildchildland do have a trade deal with a few Xirthi mercenaries who do trade armor and weapons in exchange for the poisons that Wildchild land produces.


----------



## DZ 305 (May 18, 2016)

Unable to relay orders of weapons and armor to Porphyria, the Veiled Confederacy turns to the Genosians to better improve their armies. Expeditions are sent to the inner part of the island to search for possible luxury goods, discovering that fungi can be used to produce hallucinations that produces feelings of transcendence.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 18, 2016)

Legatus Lanius said:


> Unable to relay orders of weapons and armor to Porphyria, the Veiled Confederacy turns to the Genosians to better improve their armies. Expeditions are sent to the inner part of the island to search for possible luxury goods, discovering that fungi can be used to produce hallucinations that produces feelings of transcendence.


We provide defensive fortifications and turrets and leave some troops nearby but don't provide any offensive technology. We try to convince both sides to not go to war
We build a hyperloop in this area as denoted by the purple line in order to help us with our trade with the veiled isle


 

The south Dangan confederation is a group of several small states of various forms some are republics and some are monarchies in which there is a central governing body. They are fairly rich and the climate varies between tropical and temperate. They have fairly good relations with the Genos and reveive military assistance against incursions from Terra Dangas. There was a period where they were occupied by the Genos but they are on good terms now.

Anyone can feel free to create a kingdom or republic in the confederation


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 18, 2016)

I want to make a group of elves. But not stupid wussy elves. These elves are explosive breeders; having triplets is considered normal. They are also blessed with long life spans, due to the telomeres of their chromosomes degrading at a slower rate than humans.
These two factors have led to them being embroiled in constant warfare, as the elves fight over resources. War keeps the population stable; if peace were enforced, their high birth rates and low death rates would lead to them stripping the land of resources and causing mass starvation. 
Elves excel in guerrilla tactics, and make no distinction between civilian and military, because in their society there is none. Elven society is run as a stratocracy, with the military playing a role in nearly every aspect of live. All civilians work to support the military, and the military works to size resources to support the civilians. Elves' belief that this holds true across civilizations has resulted in numerous incidents.


----------



## Wildchild (May 18, 2016)

The Xirthi worship evil gods, who they call the Vile Ones, currently their lore or belief is that they are the offspring of the snake mother, who was a giant snake who committed sins and was exiled from the heavens for debauchery, rape and murder., Xirthi then gave birth to a few evil lesser gods, including Siras the god of  cruelty, and Oroni the god of rape and suffering.  The Xirthi have temples dedicated to these gods all over their caverns as well as tomes written in stone. 

One of their rights is to torture and sacrifice children who they perceive as displaying signs of kindness in a ritual spanning for days to the Snake Mother.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 18, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> I want to make a group of elves. But not stupid wussy elves. These elves are explosive breeders; having triplets is considered normal. They are also blessed with long life spans, due to the telomeres of their chromosomes degrading at a slower rate than humans.
> These two factors have led to them being embroiled in constant warfare, as the elves fight over resources. War keeps the population stable; if peace were enforced, their high birth rates and low death rates would lead to them stripping the land of resources and causing mass starvation.
> Elves excel in guerrilla tactics, and make no distinction between civilian and military, because in their society there is none. Elven society is run as a stratocracy, with the military playing a role in nearly every aspect of live. All civilians work to support the military, and the military works to size resources to support the civilians. Elves' belief that this holds true across civilizations has resulted in numerous incidents.


Alfheim is the land of the elves 

In order to avoid the violence in Alfheim we make our hyperloop through Terra Arielis despite it resulting in an increase in building difficulty


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 19, 2016)

Did we ever decide on a technology level? It's a mess right now. I was under the impression Dystopian Wars was a semi-steampunk thing.


----------



## Ariel (May 19, 2016)

It looks like the vast, unknown interior is going to be our Poland... I mean battleground.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 19, 2016)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> Did we ever decide on a technology level? It's a mess right now. I was under the impression Dystopian Wars was a semi-steampunk thing.


I think that it is supposed to be that the world was highly advanced thousands of years ago but after the great war only Genos and Luna Republic were able to maintain their technological levels with everyone else collapsing to some extent.


Ariel said:


> It looks like the vast, unknown interior is going to be our Poland... I mean battleground.


The Genos don't care about the center at all because it seems to be resource poor and only suitable for primitive terrestrial agriculture


----------



## AnimuGinger (May 19, 2016)

Wouldn't it make sense to establish a technology level, national borders, and starting alliances before engaging in the Great Autism World War?


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (May 19, 2016)

Jackass RN said:


> Wouldn't it make sense to establish a technology level, national borders, and starting alliances before engaging in the Great Autism World War?


The technology in this world I would like to prepose would be something similar to the PreWar Fallout Universe


----------



## Wildchild (May 19, 2016)

I got the impression that it was magic based fantasy setting.

I've just been expanding the details of my worlds and lands as thing come, so when someone says "My society has airships" then I guess that means they're common place.

I think we should go with Fantasy based considering that Pepsi's land and society has been described as Archaic, and the lizard people are blacksmiths who live underground who are mainly undiscovered and/or isolated.

The wealthier nations I suppose do have some leeway for technology due to the wealth.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 19, 2016)

I'd personally say some sort of messed up renaissance-style thing. Peg a single tech level down so nobody can run around with nuke and laser beam weapons while the rest of us are tribes with flintlock guns.


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 19, 2016)

I'm actually just keeping track of the geographical locations/maps at the moment and allowing free reign technology etc. I'll do a poll to influence what we should think what setting it should be.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 19, 2016)

I'd say fantasy sci-fi.


----------



## Spelling Bee (May 19, 2016)

Spoiler: Spergin' about Bombonia



What used to be a large stretch of dry wasteland gradually became a flourishing oasis full of
beautiful flowers and other assorted plantlife after a race of fuzzy flying insect people from a continent that was flooded took refuge there. Using their outstanding irrigation and pollination skills they were able to give their society a second chance.
The migrants later called themselves the Bombonians and established a bee hive-like society, run by a queen.

The country is split into different sections:

_Bombonian Capital City_
A very dense city that's home to the queen and many hive-like homes, factories and notable landmarks.

_Greater Bombonia_
Bombonia's pride and joy with beautiful hills, forests and villages stretching for miles. It it also home to 60% of the entire continent's bees!

_Bombonian Outskirts_
When attempts were made to expand the country's borders over a hundred years ago, a civil war broke out over the ownership of the new territory and it became home to four bickering kingdoms run by aspiring although very naive queens. While they were independent in their early days they were later reduced to puppet states secretly run by Bombonia's royal family.
The Bombonians who live here are part of a much more unforgiving society and have to deal with poverty, hunger and crime.
_
The Bombonian Wall_
A honeycomb-like wall that serves as a buffer zone between Greater Bombonia and the Bombonian Outskirts.

------------------------------------------

_Diplomacy/Trade_
The Bombonians are reclusive and prefer minding their own business, but are open to trading valuable resources such as honey, bees and strong building materials with other nations.
_
War_
The Bombonian military has power in it's numbers and loyalty and will quickly get together like a swarm of angry bees when provoked.
Although strong, they often use Kamikaze tactics that lead to many of the drones dying in the queen's honour.

_Society_
The Bombonians who live in the city are quite wealthy and upper-class, while those who live in the countryside live a much more modest life and generate most of the country's honey supply.


----------



## Wildchild (May 19, 2016)

In the deepest depths in the tunnels of Xirthi are creatures called abominations, they have various descriptions, but all look hideous, and the apperiences can range from mangled deformed bodies, to giant tentacle creatures, to moving and walking ooze blobs of flesh. The ones who are humanoid may have aspects such as missing a mouth and just has a flesh of skin where it's skin should be, deformed bone structure causing them to stumble and/or hunch, they all vary in apperance.

The Xirthi revere these creatures and consider them to be the servents of the Snake Mother. These creatures are considered dangerous and attack amd kill anything, even other Xirthi, with the exception of the Priestesses of the Night mother who are ignored and unscathed by them.

It is unsure, even among the Xirthi, if the temples to their vile gods were there before the existence of the Xirthi race, or if they were built because of the Abominations.

The architecture consist of stone houses, built hollowed out and built into the tunnel walls, but it's not uncommon for the Xirthi to use body parts such as flesh hide from sacrificed Xirthi , or bone to adorn the temples, and buildings of particular importance.


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 19, 2016)

Honestly, I'm not too worried about a tech level, because real life doesn't really have a tech level. I mean, look at rural Africa, where you can find people farming the way they've farmed for centuries, with little mechanization or modern conveniences... except that they own cell phones. And use minutes of cell phone time as impromptu currency.
In China, people were drilling for natural gas and oil products before the birth of Jesus. Using bamboo drilling rigs and pipelines. Hero of Alexandria built a small cart powered by a falling weight that could be "programmed" using strings. 
The Lycurgus Cup contains nanoscale fragments of gold and silver that changes the color of the glass based on where a light source is coming from, and was built in ancient Rome.
In short, technology is fucking weird, and having a schizophrenic technology level isn't all that unrealistic.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 19, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> Hero of Alexandria built a small cart powered by a falling weight that could be "programmed" using strings.


Don't forget the steam-powered automatons, too. Much was lost in the era following Rome's fall.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 19, 2016)

New hyperloop added connecting the golden sun sea with the pepsi gulf


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 19, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> Don't forget the steam-powered automatons, too. Much was lost in the era following Rome's fall.



Pah, Hero's toys were never going to find a practical use.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 19, 2016)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> Pah, Hero's toys were never going to find a practical use.


It's possible to create a chariot-like vehicle with the aeolipile, though not a very efficient one. If one had a ready supply of wood on hand, like forests, you could potentially make up for that.



Spoiler



This is a tiny model made by a Frenchman, but you get the general idea. Aeolipile creates steam, steam shoots out the back, and the whole thing rolls along as a result.


----------



## DZ 305 (May 19, 2016)

The Veiled Ones have begun allowing Genosian researchers to explore the depths of the island, splitting the loot and knowledge of hallucinogens. Predatory specimens never before seen are also extracted from the bogs of the Inner Veil


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 19, 2016)

@AN/ALR-56 sent me his country


 


an tìr bainne agus le mil

 the nordic empire of donald trump has gaelic art and an economy focusing on heavy industry. They have a strong navy

They have a wall blocking the elves from entering their country. The white area is tundra, the area with green triangles is hardwood forests, and the other area is a marshy area around the rivers


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 19, 2016)

The Porphyrians, worried about the Genosian hyperloop being so close to their territory, ask the Holy Despotism for aid - and provide several of their finest creations yet for the Despotism's use in this endeavor. And for dealing with this threat to their territory, they offer 3 chests of gold in exchange. 

Steam tanks, wood and coal-burning behemoths. While only armed with a 150mm mortar, they are highly mobile if kept fueled. They are typically set up far from the target and used to bombard it.


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 19, 2016)

I guess Fantasty Sci-Fi is winning by a landslide.

It is the moderately far future in some backwash planet with a supercontinent filled with strange and diverse humanoids. They often keep to themselves but due to the complexity of technological advancements through unknown benefactors, some are communicating with the outside world and other cultures beyond the physical borders and unknown lands. These societies continue to grow and develop. Some benefactors from this unknown source of technology favours others almost on personal whims.







autisticdragonkin said:


> @AN/ALR-56 sent me his country
> an tìr bainne agus le mil
> 
> the nordic empire of donald trump has gaelic art and an economy focusing on heavy industry. They have a strong navy
> ...



Next Update.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 19, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The Porphyrians, worried about the Genosian hyperloop being so close to their territory, ask the Holy Despotism for aid - and provide several of their finest creations yet for the Despotism's use in this endeavor. And for dealing with this threat to their territory, they offer 3 chests of gold in exchange.
> 
> Steam tanks, wood and coal-burning behemoths. While only armed with a 150mm mortar, they are highly mobile if kept fueled. They are typically set up far from the target and used to bombard it.


The Genosians try to negotiate potential conditions in which the hyperloop will be peacefully allowed to exist but warn that the hyperloop is going to continue to exist and call upon the Luna Republic and the Isles of the Golden Sun for assistance

For the first time since the Scorching of Dang nukes are readied


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 19, 2016)

@Valiant how do we deal with conflict and diplomacy,is there rules or its this just shitposting


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 19, 2016)

@AN/ALR-56 confirmed it the folloowing countries are now in a defensive alliance 


Terra Arielis
The Genos
All 50 states of the southern Dang Confederacy
The Luna Republic
The Xirthi
An tìr bainne agus le mil
Isla De Los Santos Caidos
The Veiled Isle
The Isles of the Golden Sun


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 19, 2016)

Kick golden Island and prepare for invasion


----------



## DZ 305 (May 19, 2016)

The Veiled Ones demand higher tariffs on goods from outside the Alliance, and firmly refuse to contribute its smaller population to an unneeded war of aggression


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 19, 2016)

I declare war on golden sun and wildchild land.
I send 55.000 men to wildchildland with 100 fighter planes and 50 tanks with 20 artillery cannons.
I send my naval forces on a blockade against golden sun island.
4 cruisers and 3 submarines.


----------



## DZ 305 (May 19, 2016)

The Veiled ones threaten to leave the alliance and offer a pact with the Despot Pepsi, offering @Pepsi free access to the waterways, access to their research in hallucinogens and biology, and Veiled goods in exchange for improved protection, basically a protectorate


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 19, 2016)

Veiled island's republican party decides to begin a impeachment against v
Veiled islands larger city states.
Riots break in due to nationalists protesting against the protectorate deal.
Nord trump decides to finance the warlords to enforce NATO interests.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 19, 2016)

I'm gonna write a very large and autistic story for my country tomorrow.


----------



## RP 520 (May 19, 2016)

Ariel said:


> View attachment 94762From which I organise attacks on Australatina and 14 Branchland Ct* Ruckersville West Virginia.*


(You mean Ruckersville *Virginia, West Virginia is a different state. Attacking West Virginia is ok too though, it's like a state full of Chrises)



*House of Arganopa

Geography:*
A small mountain range forms the western-most border of Arganopa, the Eastern borders the great river which it shares with the Veiled Island, as a means of transportation to the ocean. Rice, barley, and the bitter Philotato crops line the eastern rivers and serve as the food source for the population of Arganopa. Inner Arganopa is relatively muggy and terrain ranges from swamp-like near the major river and smaller rivers to leafy forests and meadows elsewhere.

*Government:*
The country itself is ruled by a pharaoh figure and his dynasty. Upon rising to power each leader takes the name Arganopa. The language is Arganopese, a Hieroglyphic language. There are 12 major cities, all surrounded by elaborately decorated walls with hieroglyphs depicting history of the cities, memorials, war dedications, and events. The pharaoh is kept up to date with the happenings in his country at his towering limestone and imported basalt palace through telegraph and "visi-screens" (and archaic CCTV basically)

Technologically the country is a mix of clockwork machines. gear-works, water ran devices, Baghdad batteries for minor electrical needs and coal/fire burning factories for greater electrical needs and production. The poorer of the country live in the damp lower quarters of the cities and in rural regions, doing factory and crop work. The upper classes serve in government, priesthood, and production of raw materials into finished goods. They tend to live in the upper, more airy quarters of the cities, which reach above the forest and give good views of the horizons around.

The most common form of communication is wired telegraph. The wealthy of the country can afford archaic television devises to watch plays and events from their homes. Chariots, bicycles, and steam cars are the modes of transport.

The military uses 16th century-like muskets, 1870's stationary hand cranked gatling guns, solid fuel rockets, pikemen, heavy cavalry, forest elephants, and a river navy of small to medium sized gun boats to protect passage to the sea.

The country enjoys trade, but would rather stay out of politics and would like that other countries not poke their nose in its internal matters.


----------



## DZ 305 (May 19, 2016)

Many Veiled warlords begin selling hallucinogenic mushrooms on the black market. Soon, supplies creep into the economies of nearby neighbors. Poorer districts become ghettoized as a few warlords band into organized cabals

"All we wanted was to be left in peace, you have no idea what you have wrought"


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 19, 2016)

The Genos condemn the rash actions of An tìr bainne agus le mil and side with Wildchild land, they are kicked from the alliance, offers them a place back in it if they cease their aggressive foreign policy warning that such actions are not to be tolerated


Legatus Lanius said:


> Many Veiled warlords begin selling hallucinogenic mushrooms on the black market. Soon, supplies creep into the economies of nearby neighbors. Poorer districts become ghettoized as a few warlords band into organized cabals
> 
> "All we wanted was to be left in peace, you have no idea what you have wrought"


The Genos offer drug rehabilitation programs in exchange for continued alliance


----------



## DZ 305 (May 19, 2016)

The Veiled government is currently trying to quash the rebellion, unable to focus on rehabilitaion


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 19, 2016)

Legatus Lanius said:


> The Veiled government is currently trying to quash the rebellion, unable to focus on rehabilitaion


We will send anti personnel drones (capable of lethal or nonlethal modes) to help if you do not ally with @Pepsi 


King n Yellow said:


> (You mean Ruckersville *Virginia, West Virginia is a different state. Attacking West Virginia is ok too though, it's like a state full of Chrises)
> 
> View attachment 95733
> *House of Arganopa
> ...


The Genos offer the Arganopa a spot in the alliance


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (May 19, 2016)

The Lunar Republic threatens to propose sanctions with the Alliance against AN/ALR-56 nation if persue an aggressive foreign policy.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 19, 2016)

An tìr bainne agus le mil announces it will not cease it's offensive against sun island,but has ceased it's troop movements against wildchildland.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 19, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> An tìr bainne agus le mil announces it will not cease it's offensive against sun island,but has ceased it's troop movements against wildchildland.


The Genos troops in the area set up mines in the Solar channel. They also set up short range railgun turrets (not enough range to strike across the channel but enough range to strike approaching ships)


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 19, 2016)

Larentia is a region of feudal kingdoms located near the Svinski Lands. The terrain ranges from Taiga in the south to temperate rainforests in the north. 
The people of Larentia are a hardy folk, who have long suffered from raids by the Svinskites. In the south, farming and mining are the biggest industries. In the north, several large city states lay across from the lunar republic, and conduct extensive trade with them. Technology is roughly early 1700s, with some variants (existence of more complex mining equipment in the south, as well as heavy artillery to defend against the Svinskites in large cities.)
Most of the population worships a pantheon of gods related to the forest, with a chief god in the form of The Allmother, said to have birthed the world and control its brood of young. Worshipers pay fearful homage to The Allmother by burning food at each meal as a sacrifice.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 20, 2016)

The northern Merfolk are known to attack anyone who goes towards the northern areas of the ocean

The southern Merfolk were initially equally hostile but a lengthly campaign against them was lead by the Genos after scorching which pacified  but there still are occasional rebellions the most recent of which occurred during the reclamation of the Dang


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 20, 2016)

The Empire of Flame is located in the far south, in the brutal deserts between the Giants Ribs and Porphyria. 
The region stretches from scrubland in the south to the brutally hot deserts of the north. All of which is rules by The Burned Emperor and his mechanized forces.
Long ago, the region was used for nuclear testing by the Genos, an event which scarred the regions natives. After the fall of the Genos, the inhabitants sized equipment from the various military bases in the region, along with deserted Genos forces. One of these deserters, a man who is know called The Flame Father, suffered from severe radiation burns, which scarred his body. Non the less, he was able to unite the small tribal groups of the region with his knowledge of Genos technology, becoming the first Burned Emperor. 
After his death, the title of Emperor passed to his adopted son, who solidified The Burned Empire. It was he who promoted the Church of the All-Consuming Flame from a small cult into the state religion. Who kept knowledge of Genos machinery to keep the war cars and oil refineries running. And who established the tradition of new Emperors ritualistically burning large areas of their bodies themselves upon their ascent to the throne. 
Today the empire rules the wastelands, warring with various small tribes, the Highlanders of Chudd Akul, and the occasional threat from the north. They have good relations with Porphyria, who they trade protection services and oil with for the iron and steel of the lands, which they need to produce guns, ammo, and new Death Cars.


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (May 20, 2016)

I never agreed on an alliance...


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 20, 2016)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> I never agreed on an alliance...


Are you rejecting it?


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 20, 2016)

"That's it. THAT'S IT."

Grand Meister Johan Franz, slamming the Book of Grudges shut, orders the settlements to arm themselves. Thanks to the research on hallucinogens and biology provided to them, they now have several innovations available to them. They intend to pacify the rebellion in the Veiled Island with these.

-A leather mask, with cotton and sponge mouth pads - designed to filter "unclean air" out from clean air.
-Easily-broken brass canisters of liquid squeezed from the mushrooms. Contact with it causes nasty hallucinations. These have been given to the grenadiers who will spearhead the invasion for field usage, in attention to their normal kit.
-Canisters of the same type filled with the spores of the hallucinogenic mushrooms, allowing them to spread the mushrooms for replenishment.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 20, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> View attachment 95756
> The Empire of Flame is located in the far south, in the brutal deserts between the Giants Ribs and Porphyria.
> The region stretches from scrubland in the south to the brutally hot deserts of the north. All of which is rules by The Burned Emperor and his mechanized forces.
> Long ago, the region was used for nuclear testing by the Genos, an event which scarred the regions natives. After the fall of the Genos, the inhabitants sized equipment from the various military bases in the region, along with deserted Genos forces. One of these deserters, a man who is know called The Flame Father, suffered from severe radiation burns, which scarred his body. Non the less, he was able to unite the small tribal groups of the region with his knowledge of Genos technology, becoming the first Burned Emperor.
> ...


The Genos give an official apology for the nuclear testing and would like to enter into a trade deal with the Empire of Flame


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 20, 2016)

autisticdragonkin said:


> The Genos give an official apology for the nuclear testing and would like to enter into a trade deal with the Empire of Flame


Okay, sounds good.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 20, 2016)

The Porphyrian invasion of the Veiled Isle's rebellious districts begins, as grenadiers wade ashore on the island's southern shore, disembarking from flat-bottomed boats purpose-designed for the task of landing.

The main force arrives soon after, and awaits orders.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 20, 2016)

Nord trump ceases support of the rebels in veiled island.
Sends a ambassador to restore the alliance.
Nord trump submarines sunks a sun island battlecruiser who broke the blockade ,400,of the 1000 crew freezes to death.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 20, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The Porphyrian invasion of the Veiled Isle's rebellious districts begins, as grenadiers wade ashore on the island's southern shore, disembarking from flat-bottomed boats purpose-designed for the task of landing.
> 
> The main force arrives soon after, and awaits orders.


The Genos rise from the water and raid Porphyria while many soldiers are gone, firebombing destroys industrial centers and drones retreat


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 21, 2016)

We nearly filled the entire map! Hooray!


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 21, 2016)

Johan Franz adds another grudge to the book - the death of his people and the loss of their livelihood, and makes sure to mark it as being only resolved by blood, rather than a blood price.

He calls on the Burned Emperor, and shows him what the Genos have done to what the two countries have worked so hard to build.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 21, 2016)

The Genos give the Empire of the Sun an ultimatum of either cease alliance with Porphyria and submit to a trade agreement or receive nilitary action


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 21, 2016)

"Look at them. The same old aristocratic bullies, still trying to get their way in all things, the little man be damned - and if he objects, kill him. If you join with your old ally, you will honor your father, and honor what he's built. These - these false friends will only lead your empire to ruin, to servitude, an eternity of being on your knees- an eternity of trying to stand up, and never doing so. A MAN'S GOTTA STAND UP. "


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 21, 2016)

The Genos offer the Porphyrians a treaty in which they cease industrial production of weapons and other war technology in exchange for the Genos leaving them alone. Any factories must be subject to regular inspection but there will be no interference otherwise


----------



## DZ 305 (May 21, 2016)

The original government of the Veiled Ones has all but collapsed, no longer able to collect revenues to pay for security, the Titan of the Veil abandons all authority beside ceremonial duties to the Porphyrian governor. Blood fills the streets as the Veiled Isle becomes a territory now.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 21, 2016)

The Porphyrian governor of the Veiled Isle, Markus Hoight-Kampf, is not exactly pleased with his new position as de-facto ruler of the island, but tries to make do with what he has. The Veiled Titan is kept within his court as a consultant.

He orders a immediate decapitation strike on the nearby hyperloop by the Porphyrian troops, as to prevent immediate invasion by the Genosians and the ensuing further bloodshed.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 21, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> He orders a immediate decapitation strike on the nearby hyperloop by the Porphyrian troops, as to prevent immediate invasion by the Genosians and the ensuing further bloodshed.





Chichi territory is an area which was previously inhabited by Dangas nomads and refugees from @Pepsi but due to its strategic significance it has recently had a massive influx of Dangan and Bombonian immigrants as well as having a large Genosian military presence in it (but since the Genosian military is almost entirely drones this means that there are very few Genos actually living there). They warn Porphyria that any disabling of the hyperloop will be seen as a violation of the ceasefire and trigger military retaliation.

Because the Burned Emperor has refused to perform any of his duties in the past few months he has been overthrown by a faction which agreed to the trade deal with the Genos

The name is Chichi Dangan for ours referencing the relation between the Genos and the Dangan confederacy which brought it into existence (Genos means ours in archaic Genosian)


----------



## DZ 305 (May 21, 2016)

The Veiled Titan makes it explicit that the shores must be held if Hoight-Kampf is to be better able to move supplies or raise tariffs. The Titan humbly suggests the formation of a coast guard of sorts


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 21, 2016)

The governor acknowledges the need, and begins to have the court engineers draw up designs for a patrol boat to be the standard vessel for this new military body.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 21, 2016)

Realizing that the previously stable Veiled Isle route now is very geopolitically contentious the Genos choose not to engage in repairs on the Veiled Isle hyperloop and begin work on another one

The Genos attempt to disrupt supply routes to the veiled isle by planting mines on the way there

Then neutral government of the Isles of the Sun after declaring allegiance to the Porphyria is overthrown by rebels with the assistance of @AN/ALR-56 and the Genos having provided war cars from the Empire of the Sun to the rebels which are closed topped. The Primarch's forces are decisively defeated because their open topped military vehicles allowed them to be easily defeated by Genoso assault drones.

The Genos begin an expedition into the Burned Haven using War Cars from the Empire of the Sun


----------



## DZ 305 (May 21, 2016)

The Titan urges Hoight-Kampf to prevent a second hyperloop from being built, lest the Porphyrian government lose a large part of the investment in the Isle. The Titan proposes hiring smugglers to bring hallucinogens into Genos. The Titan personally sells large segments of historic Veiled art to entice would be smugglers.


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 21, 2016)

Actually, it's Empire of the Flame, not Empire of the Sun. Don't know why people started calling it that.


----------



## DZ 305 (May 21, 2016)

Randall Fragg said:


> Actually, it's Empire of the Flame, not Empire of the Sun. Don't know why people started calling it that.





Spoiler: I think we know why...










Side note. I went from a humble, primitive island to modern day Iraq.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 21, 2016)

Hoight-Kampf arranges the smuggling operation to ferry the hallucinogen mushrooms, and sends a select few agent provocateurs to join the smuggler crews, with a mission to sow resentment and doubt among the Genosian peasants.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 21, 2016)

The sun island is annexed by Both a genosian and Nord trump's troops.
All religious brainwashed officers are immediately executed and factories dismantled and sent to both genosia and Nord trump.
A small fleet of sun island escaped and formed a goverment in exile.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 21, 2016)

In order to impede Porphyrian intervention in the veiled isle the Genos create a series of checkpoints in the river (marked in black over the river)

Finally the expedition to the Burned Haven paid off, using equipment from the Empire of Flame the Genos are able to be recognized as Genos and enter into the underground system of bunkers, mines and supply routes that they built in ancient times only to find that the machines are still active and in working order. After updating parameters they now recognize the Genos and the Genos gain access to the large if outdated arsenal that was underground for centuries as well as the infrastructure found there too.

They finally manage to get a working army from kakadensha and don't need to rely as much on vassals and allies now

@Valiant please change the name of the Burned Haven to Kakadensha the name of the underground machine nation


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 21, 2016)

The Pophyrians, having built up their strength, initiate a cautious and daring counterattack. Newly-made gliders launched from hydraulic catapults carry units of grenadiers to make a decapitation strike on the heads of the newly-renamed Empire of the Flame. It is swift, unexpected, and completely ruthless.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 21, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The Pophyrians, having built up their strength, initiate a cautious and daring counterattack. Newly-made gliders launched from hydraulic catapults carry units of grenadiers to make a decapitation strike on the heads of the newly-renamed Empire of the Flame. It is swift, unexpected, and completely ruthless.


A plan to withdraw Genos troops is put into action but only after the war is over, several drones are provided for assault on Porphyria with large amounts of VX being used on them (which penetrates skin and is much smaller than spores so the protection will be mostly nonexistant from anti spore masks). 

The Veiled Island hyperloop is decomissioned as the new hyperloop is complete


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 21, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The Pophyrians, having built up their strength, initiate a cautious and daring counterattack. Newly-made gliders launched from hydraulic catapults carry units of grenadiers to make a decapitation strike on the heads of the newly-renamed Empire of the Flame. It is swift, unexpected, and completely ruthless.


Finally, the great burning can commence. The War Rigs go out in full force to meet the attackers. Several of them are carrying the Jewels of Flame: nuclear warheads that have been carefully preserved for generations. If detonated, the fallout will end up blowing east, contaminating the lands of Pophyrians.
Time to ride eternal, shiny and chrome.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 22, 2016)

The result is terrible to behold, as a great rad-plague sweeps Porphyria. The dead are the lucky ones, horrid as their agony is. Those that live _change, and mutate.
_
Their flesh begins rotting, but these blasphemies against god and men still live- and they hate. They turn their minds to dark deeds, and dark thoughts swirl about in their heads. A new power, one stronger than what has come before, reveals itself..

Valiant, change Porphyria's name to The Scorched Earth, please.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 22, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The result is terrible to behold, as a great rad-plague sweeps Porphyria. The dead are the lucky ones, horrid as their agony is. Those that live _change, and mutate.
> _
> Their flesh begins rotting, but these blasphemies against god and men still live- and they hate. They turn their minds to dark deeds, and dark thoughts swirl about in their heads. A new power, one stronger than what has come before, reveals itself..
> 
> Valiant, change Porphyria's name to The Scorched Earth, please.


Knowing that this is probably going to be something that should be dealt with sooner rather than later the Genos send a large amount of ancient drones to The Scorched Earth in order to finish them off (these drones only have railguns, no chemical weapons or nonlethal weapons but are extremely cheap)

Genos removes the checkpoints and recomissions the Veiled Island hyperloop but only for minor transportation


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 22, 2016)

The sheer amount of ionizing radiation within the area fouls the drones's various systems and sensors up, but certain spots of radiation seem to be moving.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 22, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> The sheer amount of ionizing radiation within the area fouls the drones's various systems and sensors up, but certain spots of radiation seem to be moving.


The Genos and Empire of Flame build a giant wall around the scorched lands containing places that are well safe. This includes the underground tunnels that were recently discovered underneath the continent


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 22, 2016)

Hoight-Kampf immediately changes his title to the Veiled Gigante, and orders the Porphyrian garrison to intermingle with the Veiled Isle's people.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 23, 2016)

With their newly created ground force the Genos invade Alfheim


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 23, 2016)

"Today's the day machines learn to stand upright!"

Using a newly invented differential engine created by Karl Babbize as a base, Hoight-Kampf orders the creation of a massive, walking, metal war engine to ensure the Veiled Isle can expect it's neighbors to behave themselves. After all, who's going to invade the place with a giant "peace robot"?  Work begins on this "Colossal" immediately.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 23, 2016)

Tranhuviya said:


> "Today's the day machines learn to stand upright!"
> 
> Using a newly invented differential engine created by Karl Babbize as a base, Hoight-Kampf orders the creation of a massive, walking, metal war engine to ensure the Veiled Isle can expect it's neighbors to behave themselves. After all, who's going to invade the place with a giant "peace robot"?  Work begins on this "Colossal" immediately.


The Genos give the Veiled Isle the same ultimatum that the gave Poryphyria: stop weapons research and be able to maintain full autonomy otherwise. As Porphyria is no longer the Great Power it once was it will not be able to put up nearly as much of a fight as it used to.

The Genos begin providing weapons to Veiled Island Nationalist groups who want independence from the Porphyrian occupiers and reinforce checkpoints as shown in the map, thousands of troops are stationed in south Chichi and an embargo on trade of minerals is placed on the Veiled Isle


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 23, 2016)

A reply is quickly sent, with two points.

"1.) A nation's military power is key to controlling it's borders and protecting it from *unwanted aggression from outside powers who seek to interfere in it's affairs. *Thus, a highly-armed nation is a safe one- despite the thoughts of certain aristocrats who think the whole world is their sandbox. Recent events have made this exceedingly clear.
2.)  No matter how many checkpoints you impose and ne'er-do-wells you arm, the people of the Isle stand defiant to any attempt to force foreign wills on them. Those checkpoints remain at our leisure, make no mistake. Your "rebellion" will be crushed and your agent provocateurs publicly shamed for furthering the suffering of our people."


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 23, 2016)

The Genos point out that no anti imperialistic arguments can be used against opposition to the Porphyrians because since first contact with the Genos there were years of peaceful trade and cultural exchange but the Porphyrians just invaded the Veiled Isle during a time of weakness and are now controlling the affairs of the Veiled Island instead of letting the native people decide for themselves their future.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 24, 2016)

A third point is quickly mailed as the Colossal is hastily completed. Storm clouds emerge over the Veiled Isle, as the great machine powers up.

"3.) The Isle now possesses a weapon of such terrible deterrent power in the Colossal, as to render the Genos forever unable to wage war - nuclear or otherwise - ever again. If you do not cease your aggression in nearby spheres, the Colossal can and will be leveled against you - with horrible effects.  Your drones, your weapons, your war-like ambitions shall be ended in a flash of lightning and a sound like a thunderclap."


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 24, 2016)

The Genos call the Porphyrian bluff. Challenging the Porphyrians to activate the ancient superweapon present within the Isle warning that they will be harmed much more by its activation than the Genos would and that with the complete lack of resources to produce other weapons the Colossal must be a utilization of that superweapon which was used by the rebels in the ancient 

EDIT:I just realized that the Genos are the patriots


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 24, 2016)

"Of course, a bit of help was had with some recent excavation...but we came up with the frame. And the tech to actually make said frame move. Oh, and the unstable seams we deliberately engineered into it to make the thing explode once it's rampage is done. If this works out, we can only benefit."

The Colossal activates with a roar that can be heard for miles around, and proceeds to run with thunderous steps across the ocean to Chi-Chi Territory, the storm-clouds following it just a step behind. As it reaches the shore, the lightning strikes - consuming the world in a white flash.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 24, 2016)

Hundreds of nukes are fired via railgun from nearby locations, underground bombs too large to be delivered via railgun are detonated in Chichi as it is revealed that the militarization of Chichi was actually a Genos trap designed to lure a Porphyrian offensive effort there. This time the superweapon is destroyed but it still activated. A massive crater is formed at the epicenter of the blast in southern Chichi, millions of tons of debris are thrown up into the sky and fallout renders all the areas denoted in brown uninhabitable, all water in the area is vaporized instantly from the bomb lowering the sea level significantly revealing land denoted in dark brown, the crater eventually fills with water but no life is able to inhabit it for some time. The much higher level of water in atmosphere causes terrible storms for years to come which often contain the perilous black rain which contains deadly fallout

The Xirthi survive due to living deep enough underground to benot affected by these problems but they do have to deal with the occasional black rain flood, the house of aganropa, the veiled isle, and chichi territory are entirely consumed in the crater, the south dangan confederacy is destroyed by fallout aside from the far southeast areas which are able to survive but due to lowering sea levels all their ports are gone and they have to deal with periodic hurricanes. the dominion of @Pepsi is destroyed by fallout and all of its trees decay resulting in a massive increase in greenhouse gases and acidification of the oceans, shockwaves destroy the infrastructure of most of the continent but leave untouched the Genos infrastructure which was underwater at the time as well as the Kakadensha infrastructure which was underground and fortified enough to also survive the previous activation as well as the mostly underground trans arielis hyperloop but Terra Arielis suffers massive damage, Alfheim is destroyed and due to the war efforts by all of its neighbours as well as the detonation it is destroyed and has no survivors, the luna republic is still able to somewhat survive. 

The Genos due to having built their infrastructure for this purpose manage to survive deep underwater but the massive heating of the ocean results in war with the northern merfolk who tried to go deeper in order to find colder water, most coastal Genos infrastructure is rendered unusable by lowering coastlines but many Genos are able to use the hyperloops in order to escape from those regions but in order to enter the actuive Genos settlements they need to get tested for contamination and many commit suicide upon learning that they are contaminated. Overall though just as they claimed they were harmed far less than the Porphyrians who were annihilated and are much better off now then they were after the first activation in which they were just a few million people in submarines against a much larger amount of merfolk and unlike now did not have access to kakadensha (although much of kakadensha is destroyed now the areas not in the crater are still active)

The sun is inaccessable as an energy source for the next decade and the Genos run their farms and oxygen producers using exclusively breeder reactors and cold fusion reactors.


----------



## Randall Fragg (May 24, 2016)

The Empire of the Flame rejoices, as The Holy Flame has come once again. They will ride their War Rigs out to try to secure what resources they can, and wage war on assimilated survivors. 
The Svinskites scatter in all directions, raiding across the ruined coastlines for any surviving villages. The lowered sea levels and depleted fish stocks ensure that they will become desperate, quickly resorting to cannibalizing slain opponents. 
The survivors of the devastated Alfhelm flee to the north and west. Some band together with the outsiders for survival. Others become brutal raiders who slaughter all in their path.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 24, 2016)

Strange men are seen amongst Svinstkites and Aelfs, preaching and performing various miracles. Flames issue forth from their tongues to smite naysayers, their staffs become snakes, and they speak with great _charism_.

"Know ye not the father of men, the sky-serpent? Know ye not the sarkic lord? Know ye not Seth-Ha? Come, children, for all are one in our snake-father, the maker of storms."


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 24, 2016)

Sol Victus is an area near the former Isles of the Golden sun. Previously it was territory of the Genos which was the source of the Genos conflict with the Isles of the Golden Sun which resulted in their alliance with @AN/ALR-56 invading the area. Because the water is far shallower than most Genos territories being chosen due to its strategic importance it was revealed when the ocean drained into the crater. Although the ground hyperloop was completely destroyed the water protected it making this area have an intact hyperloop which was used by many inhabitants to flee to deeper waters but most of them had sufficient radiation poisoning to not survive the way there.

It is now a marshy area with little life due to the black rain.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 25, 2016)

Due to the tragic disaster that truck my country,i have transfered all port infrastructure into a new complex at the skellige river Delta.
A new irrigation plan to reduce the drought in the former coastal region is activated immediately.
All citizens are mobilized to partake in this endeavor.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 25, 2016)

@Valiant can we reboot this since fucking @autisticdragonkin nuked half a continent and destroyed half the player base's countries?


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 25, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> @Valiant can we reboot this since fucking @autisticdragonkin nuked half a continent and destroyed half the player base's countries?


I didn't do it. @Tranhuviya did it as vengeance for an action taken by @Randall Fragg and I was just sort of involved in it.
EDIT: nevermind I was the one who used 50 tsar bombs and @Tranhuviya was the one who ignited the atmosphere


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 25, 2016)

I think we need a timeskip so once @Valiant makes a new map it should be of the world at least a few decades from now because the current time is mostly unplayable


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 25, 2016)

Draft new rules

No mass weapons like god rods,nukes,asteroids,chemical weapons and nerve shit and magic that doesn't nuke or create a large natural disaster is allowed.
People who have abandoned their countries and the game can have their Territory taken.
People can't just invade and destroy someone's country,write a realistic war scenario with reasonable losses and victories.
@Valiant should be judge or some third party country to decide who is the winner in a user vs user war.
Treaties and organizations between countries should be realistic and not ooverpowered
This is just a suggestion if we decide to reboot this.
@Valiant Is god almighty here and she will decide for us.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 25, 2016)

I just realized that @AN/ALR-56 had a large mountain protecting him from the blast


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 25, 2016)

AN has a good idea. World building is simply that world building. I am going to not do much with the territories with minor approval changes since develooment so nuking the fuck out of everyone isn't a viable option. I will add in the newly founded or discovered areas and maybe some more easthetic choices. Blowing shit up and especially other peoples shit is not cool.

_The bombs stunt growth briefly,  the benefactors acknolwedge their mistakes. The effects fade quickly and life reamerges thanks to their ever guiding hands. You have all devloved into a simplier time with the knowledge of your anscestors who claim of a better time. The midnight of apocalypse has ended, welcome to the wreckage time.

Your empires remain intact and your lands carry the pockets of scareing but otherwise you are less well off since the explosion._
Basically you are now villages with the concept of modern times that can be employed. Enjoy.

While I am away, I suggest people start writing about the leaders and fleshing out their economy and cities rather then picking on other people. Write about what your nation feels about another and ask via PM about game changing or highend events (eg: nuking) occuring in other parts of the world.

Also PM me to advise big changes.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 25, 2016)

I think that we should be able to PM @Valiant any secret weaknesses or strengths so it isn't just like we are pulling them out of our asses (although this may be too much work for @Valiant)


Spoiler: ones that I had




Was unwilling to engage in wars of aggression (although OK with preemptive strikes and sponsoring coups mostly against people not playing)
Had a terrible ground force prior to getting war cars from the empire of flame and walkers from kakadensha
needed to get ancient Genos technology in order to enter kakadensha
was unwilling to use nukes unless fighting against the atmosphere igniter
knew about the atmosphere igniter in the Veiled Isle (was used to destroy the old empire)


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 25, 2016)

I guess I'll be the Snake Cult's various arms, inhabiting the nuclear disaster zone our autism created and Chuud Akul.

Their leader is the Pythian, a figure shrouded in mystery - and who works through proxies. The Pythian's existence is only known to outsiders by interrogation of captured spies, and their existence might not be a sure thing. The Pythian may just be a title taken up by the cult's leaders, or a demigod worshiped as the living son of Seth-Ha, or something else entirely.

Within the wasteland created by the great Porphyrian-Genos conflicts, the Grand Adept is the leader of the various snake cults springing up from Veiled-Porphyrian surviors, Aelfs, and Svenski tribes. He is a charismatic figure, with a dark aspect- capable of uniting the disparate elements into something to be feared.

The message of the Snake Cult is at first one of popular self-improvement, but this veneer hides a sinister truth- these are worshipers of a savage and brutal god, whose holy texts - the Vermic Scrolls - explicitly encourage his worshipers to take advantage of the weak and helpless for their own gain. The average snake worshiper is a self-centered individual, out for themselves- it takes a charismatic figure to rein them in and unite them into anything of worth militarily.

The cult works through infiltration, subversion and terrorism - using underhanded tactics to metaphorically put their foot in the door of a country's politics. Though trappings may change, the basic essence of a country's cult tends to remains the same.




Spoiler: Weaknesses of the Cult



-Not a country per se, more of a group of religious militants and barbarians with shared goals and beliefs. While this makes dealing with them directly a futile effort, it also makes them more of a subversive power than a direct one.
- No trust of secular science, or secular anything, really. Thus why everyone who follows it is a barbarian, or obsessed with the occult.
-After a set point of control over a country's  affairs, the snake cult's influence starts to become really fucking obvious. Human sacrifices and bone altars aren't exactly easy to hide.
-Need to compete for Seth-Ha's favor, resulting in a factious nature and tendency to stab itself in the back. While a strongman can mitigate this somewhat, his power is vital to keeping things that way- making decapitation strikes an extremely effective tactic against the cult.
-Disgruntled peasants and minorities of all sort are a breeding ground for the cult's members, which offers a path to power. A free and fair society will find itself lacking footholds for the snake cult, making infiltration far more difficult. This in particular, is what made the serpent cult such an attractive option to Veiled-Pophyrians post 3rd scorching.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 25, 2016)

Valiant said:


> While I am away, I suggest people start writing about the leaders and fleshing out their economy and cities rather then picking on other people. Write about what your nation feels about another and ask via PM about game changing or highend events (eg: nuking) occuring in other parts of the world.


A brief history of the Genos



Spoiler: Part 1: The Vana empire



The Genos were originally nomads from the north who conquered the precursor empire with the exception of the difficult to access Veiled Isle. At the time the precursors were a decadent socialist "utopia" that were very opposed to racism and believed in accepting people of all races and cultures and mutual respect and gender equality. They were overrun by their predecessor ethnicity the Vana (the free in proto hyperborean and still in modern Genosian although it refers to free in the water column in modern Genosian) who were constantly raping and murdering precursors and getting flowers given to them by the presursors as an apology for their racism (precursors were essentially sweden) and eventually the few nationalist precursors fled to the Veiled Isle and the rest just accepted Vana rule.





Spoiler: Part 2 the man with no name



The Vana had a combination of a feudal system and capitalism where nobles owned the means of production instead of capitalists and these ownerships were passed down through inheritance this system was a product of invaders just taking whatever they could lay their hands on from the precursors. This all changed when the son of a prostitute who was given no name (called the man with no name but this is almost certainly referring to surname rather than given name) decided that he would rule over the Vana and thus become the most free person in the world. He started by creating a drug empire when it was still illegal producing his own LSD being an expert in biochemistry. He did this because he knew that it would become legal soon and when it did he made a major profit and ended up as a noble. Because he didn't have a surname he just called the the drug company Gengen entheogens (my entheogens) but eventually he changed the name to Genono entheogens (our entheogens) when he had a family and eventually he usurped the king with a populist uprising becoming similar to Napoleon. After usurping the king he declared that it was the beginning of a new era and confiscated all the fiefd oms of the nobles and instead gave them court positions which enabled them to influence national policies. He had 80 children and they all survived to adulthood. His heir Zehai Genos (having maked the word Genono into a surname by adding an old precursor suffix -s that was meaningless at that time) began work on an integrated underground system of bunkers mines and factories in order to make up for there being very little space left on the surface and underground structures often being build into each other. He also worked on biotechnology and realized that with the exception of the Genos family the nobility were all extremely inbred from generations of political marriages that led to severe genetic diseases and was likely the factor leading to the populist uprisings in the first place. Because of this he developed a system of political marriages which would maximize heterozygote advantage as well as continue to facilitate alliances (and conveniently give his family massive harems) as well as devise several plans to keep the noble blood pure claiming that the man with no name was the bastard son of a noble despite it contradicting the justification for the system.





Spoiler: Part 3 the modification



This system was unpopular with other nobles but with the threat of rebellion and seeing him as their only hope to survive they followed it anyways. Within a few generations it was normalized but there was still the threat of mutational meltdown so the great grandson of Zehai Genos created a novel solution: induce haplodiploidy within the nobility. Knowing about the system from his study of the obscure bee people (the pre bombonians but they lived near the veiled isle rather than in their current location) he was put off from the lack of a y chromosome and the difficulty in giving injections for it so he decided to alter it such that the Genos Y chromosome would be able to survive through the addition of the Z chromosome and the 23rd chromosome to all nobility. This made all female nobles display recessive traits as well as making interbreeding impossible (female nobles impregnated by male commoners would have the 23rd chromosome malfunction and cause an abortion, male nobles impregnating female commoners would lead to the creation of a haploid embryo. This was a much more major genetic modification than any nobles have ever done before but most of them had minor ones changing eye and hair colour thus giving them anime like hair.





Spoiler: Part 4: The first scorching



When this ocurred it caused a rogue faction of the nobles to bring Genos technology to the precursors on the Veiled Isle in order to try to destroy the Genos empire. They developed the atmospheric igniter which was a device capable of starting a chain reaction that would destroy much of the breathable atmosphere and release enough energy to destroy much of surface infrastructure. They tried to incite populist rebellions against the Genos since they wanted to regain the land for themselves. There were millions of soldiers and rebels fighting all around Genos but eventually it seemed that the Genos were winning  (although many had submarines prepared to leave for the ocean at least until the rebellion stopped) until intelligence collected from a Genos himself who was going to be involved with the atmospheric igniter until he realized that he was betraying his family indicated that the atmospheric igniter was going to be activated in the Veiled Isle. He told all the  nobles about this and got them to launch nuclear weapons at the veiled Isle in order to limit the effects of the igniter as well as airburst nukes over the cities as scorched earth tactics to prevent pursuit. This occurred and the igniter was unable to destroy the world as well as forming a protective sphere around its use point isolating the Veiled Island for generations. In the several underground areas the people fighting there eventually entered into ceasefires and lived there for a few generations but eventually they exited the tunnels to live on the surface again





Spoiler: Part 5: the underwated saga



Once the Genos were in submarines with the rest of the world mostly destroyed they initially wanted to go back on land as soon as possible to reclaim their empire but eventually they decided otherwise. Because of the fear of biological attacks of which they were highly vulnerable to due to a lack of genetic diversity they decided to remain in an isolated environment and due to fear of the igniter being used again they decided to build their infrastructure to be immune to it. They invaded the land of the merfolk leaving them just to the northern areas while killing all other merfolk building their infrastructure such that eventually they would be able to go back on land and retake the underground infrastructure and the igniter. For this purpose they built drones to take the land but they were unable to produce land vehicles while underwater. They mined underwater in order to get metals in order to use nuclear reactors to get power for their civilization. While in this state all families dissolved and as a result most people became of similar descent and they became more civic minded because of the small equilibrium gene pools


Afterwards they just took the southern Dangan confederacy through coming out of the water and declaring themselves the rightful king (while using drones) and then everything that happened so far happened


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 26, 2016)

The end of the world is an area which is inhabited by demonic invaders. In the past it was merely an area with plains but the atmospheric igniter opened up a long sealed portal to the demonic realm. Long ago the demons used to be the masters of the Vava but as they became the Genos and studied science more the demons eventually abandoned them seeking more gullible servants. They were sealed by the first usage of the atmospheric igniter and released by the second usage. They gain their power through belief in them and are powerless when nobody believes in them


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 26, 2016)

In search of new coastal areas,an tir baine,annexes alfheibike and invades the Luna republic,casualties are high on both sides but Nord trump has captured 20% of the republic in just 2 weeks.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 26, 2016)

The Genos invade Xirthi and Terra Arielis through the long abandoned hyperloop. The Xirthi were easily destroyed through using chemical weapons in their caves. Terra Arielis was more difficult but all their forces were located on the land border with Alfheim to stop a potential Nord Trumpian invasion and on the coast so the Genos were easily able to perform a land offensive from the hyperloop well inside Arielian borders. Most Xirthi died, there were few Arielian casualties in the initial invasion but the rebellions may have more.

They also reinvade the remaining Inhabitable Dangas with no resistance

They put a barrier in the hyperloop entering Nord Trumpian teritory for the moment

Blue is demonic territory, Green is Genos territory, Red is Nord Trump territory


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 27, 2016)

Jesus fuck dragonkin,is this some autistic free for all where the only players standing are you and me


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 27, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Jesus fuck dragonkin,is this some autistic free for all where the only players standing are you and me


I think @Tranhuviya is playing as chuud akul and @Legatus Lanius should play as the end of the world


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 27, 2016)

A great Highlander horde emerges from the steppes of Chuud Akul to assault the End of the World and enslave it's people, accompanied by a host of Svinski sellswords. As this occurs, the snake cult's evangelists continue their work in the wasteland left by what is now being called the Third Scorching. 

Various warlords begin emerging as powers, with their advisers invariably being cult priests. The desert is stained with blood as they fight to assert dominance over one another.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 27, 2016)

Ard Trump sends heavy tanks and gunships to pulverise the primitive mutants that tried to invade the state of end of the world.
Thousands are killed and the only casualties in trump's side are just some tons of ammunition.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 27, 2016)

The horde retreats, and leaves a wave of suicidal slaves armed with primitive explosives behind to cover their escape.


----------



## Wildchild (May 27, 2016)

Wildchild-land resolves all the conflict!


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 27, 2016)

Wildchild vomits and collapses dying in the rubble of the irradiated capital city.


----------



## Wildchild (May 27, 2016)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Wildchild vomits and collapses dying in the rubble of the irradiated capital city.



The Mushrooms soak up the radiation, making Wildchildland safe from harm.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 27, 2016)

The High Adept of the Snake Cult raises the victor of the factional conflicts within the Western Wastelands, a Veiled-Porphyrian warrior named Knecht, to his side. A savage, bloodthirsty type, Knecht has mutated severely due to close proximity to the Holy Crater- and is now the very image of the great Sky Serpent. He rules unquestioned, sitting on a throne of ivory in a citadel near the Holy Crater.

His skin is mottled green scales thicker than the hardest steel, his eyes hateful red orbs, and his mind always bent towards the destruction of his enemy. Upon his brow, he wears the carved jade crown of Irema.


----------



## Wildchild (May 27, 2016)

The remaining members of the Xirthi race who were taken from their cave dwelling calling themselves with The Snake Cult. The Priestesses of the Snake Mother then share the dark magic of their gods with The Snake Cult. The Xirthi are worshipped due to their knowledge of the Dark Magic and knowledge of torture, and scaly skin.

The Xirthi Priestesses of the Snake Mother make plans with the snake cult make plans to reclaim their home, any member of the Genos natiom caught by the remaining Xirthi warriors is kept alive via arcane means, but slowly and painfully tortured. After they have their limbs detached, the torso, still alive, is hung up as a trophy as a warning to all members who would dare invade. 

The remaining Xirthi tribes, unite as one, led by the remaining Priestesses of the Snake mother.


----------



## DZ 305 (May 27, 2016)

I was thinking of returning as a subteranian race, but part of me wants to wait until we do another round. Hopefully with some groundrules to prevent super autistic shit
@autisticdragonkin


----------



## AN/ALR56 (May 27, 2016)

I invite all remaining players to join me and destroy autisticdragonkin


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 27, 2016)

Hundreds of barrels of magically-enhanced and created _naptha_ are distributed into nearby waters by Knecht's men, in hopes that a surfacing dang will hit one and promptly burst into unquenchable flames.


----------

